# Which one would you purchase a box of...?



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Ramon Allones Specially Selected (RASS) or Partagas Series D No. 4?????:dr

I really want a box of Robustos and these have the two highest rating on top25cigars.

Thanks for your vote!

Pip


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tough decision. I'd go with the PSD No.4's. :2


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Personal opinion? RASS.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Both :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Easy, i have gotten a box of both and the PSD4 wins hands down. I like the RASC better then RASS anyway. Good luck with the decision


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Having just smoke both over the last 2 days i'd go with the psd4


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I say PSD4, I love RASS - but my PSD4 have been a ton more consistent compared to the RASS. :2


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

if ya like smoth creamy psd4 if ya like spicy rass:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I say PSD4, I love RASS - but my PSD4 have been a ton more consistent compared to the RASS. :2


Having gone through a box of RASS and halfway through a box of PSD4, I have to concur with the mighty Darrell on that one. Not a huge gap, but I enjoy the PSD4 a little more.

There was no "Buy Both" choice, or thats the one I would have rather voted....


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

I go through a box of PSD4's a month and cant bring myself to veer away.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I say PSD4, I love RASS - but my PSD4 have been a ton more consistent compared to the RASS. :2


:tpd:Spoken like a true aaaaasss.....uhhhhh I agree


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Each has its own unique profile. Get either one now and the other when you can. You cant go wrong. If you are stuck on the robusto size. The VR Famosos and ERDM Choix Supremes are also fine smokes. :2


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

PSD4, enjoyed every cigar in the box :cb


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> if ya like smoth creamy psd4 if ya like spicy rass:ss


:tpd:

wach out, Gabe ... pople ar gonna stat to think u r smarttt.  :chk


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I don't think this is a tough decision. I think the Party D's are over the top.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RASS as the PSD4 is overrated in my humble opinion.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

While I like both, I'd go with the PSD4!! I find that it doesn't need as much down time as the RASS.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Tough decision
You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

I really enjoyed my last Partagas Series D No. 4


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

RASS if I was buying, but you are.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I personally LOVE anything RA, so I would go with the RASS. But that is me... more people, as I figured would say PDS4... :r


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

No. 4 is a personal fav, so that's what I would order first. Then save my pennies and buy the RASS too!:tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I have only had one PSD4 and two RASS but the PSD4 was absolutely incredible! I just can't seem to steer away from Bolivars long enough to actually purchase a box....well that and I am a cheap bastard....


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!!! Made up my mind, going to do the PSD4s.

Thanks again!

Pip


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Each has its own unique profile. Get either one now and the other when you can. You cant go wrong. If you are stuck on the robusto size. The VR Famosos and ERDM Choix Supremes are also fine smokes. :2


Way to go, now he has to choose from 4! LOL

Personally, I would go with the RASS.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Josh Pip said:


> Thanks for all the info!!! Made up my mind, going to do the PSD4s.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Pip


Good choice, it's hard to go wrong they're are both a good staple to have in the humi. :tu

My pick would be the P4's.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> wach out, Gabe ... pople ar gonna stat to think u r smarttt.  :chk


thats why i post then fade away.........


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Great...I voted RASS...Now I have to buy some P4's:ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a box of RASS from 2007 and all of them are either tight or downright plugged. Smokeable with work but the flavor just doesn't justify the work. Contrast that with the PSD4 which is smokeable off the truck. It was the cigar that pushed me down the Cuban slope, although there are other cigars that I prefer more (Bolivars:ss).


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

krisko said:


> I have a box of RASS from 2007 and all of them are either tight or downright plugged. Smokeable with work but the flavor just doesn't justify the work. Contrast that with the PSD4 which is smokeable off the truck. It was the cigar that pushed me down the Cuban slope, although there are other cigars that I prefer more (Bolivars:ss).


Thats weird.... every '07 RASS I have had is 100% perfect. I have probably smoked around 8-10 of them and never had an issue and the flavor is fantastic... I actually need to work on getting a box or two here soon cuz I am low on RA stuff.... :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I say PSD4, I love RASS - but my PSD4 have been a ton more consistent compared to the RASS. :2


You know I think THIS says it all, actually. I am up to my ass in RASS and I have YET to smoke one that compares with the first on I had out of my first box. NOT ONE. Who wants a cigar that consistently lets you down. I'd rather have consistency of another sort.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You know I think THIS says it all, actually. I am up to my ass in RASS and I have YET to smoke one that compares with the first on I had out of my first box. NOT ONE. Who wants a cigar that consistently lets you down. I'd rather have consistency of another sort.


I could say the same of PSD4's in my expereince. They are the most inconsistant cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You know I think THIS says it all, actually. I am up to my ass in RASS and I have YET to smoke one that compares with the first on I had out of my first box. NOT ONE. Who wants a cigar that consistently lets you down. I'd rather have consistency of another sort.


Weird... it must be box to box... the last 8ish I have had are all perfect and taste identical... they have all burned great and been some of the best cigars I have smoked and 5 of the 8 were from the same box.

Just goes to show ya quality control is never perfect... :r


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to say psd4 the last rass I had was so plugged I won't touch them for a year or so. Hard to beat anything Partagas.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm surprised that it is actually as close as it is. Thought the Partagas would be way ahead.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> I'm surprised that it is actually as close as it is. Thought the Partagas would be way ahead.


 They're both great smokes so I'm not surprised. I think either way you'll be happy.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

in my very limited experience with each, I prefer the RASS


----------

